# Fiat / Autotrail automatic step



## philx (Mar 2, 2011)

The living area door step does not now automatically retract when the engine is started. To start with it missed a few times but now its not working at all. We have just returned from a trip to Italy and we were severely shaken on some roads! Any ideas where and what to look for?


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Try checking the fuse. We had the same problem with our Swift Kontiki and it turned out to be the fuse. For us it was situated not with the other fuses but in a small black box by the air filter on top of the engine. The box just hass a couple of relays and the fuse in it.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- or have a look at the step switch, this usually gets gunk & maybe grit in it


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

You don't say how old your van is but if it's relatively new you can go to the Sargent website and download the circuit diagrams etc for your PSU (power supply unit). If your PSU is the later EC500 the step operates from it. It uses fuse 3 and has a manual switch input - step extend command and step retract command out to the step.It also has a limit switch input for extended step.If the switch or circuit is faulty or corroded and therefore the PSU doesn't know the step has deployed then it won't issue a retract signal. You should always be able to retract it via the manual switch (engine stopped of course). Download the info for your PSU and Fiat interface (EM40 behind seat in my case) anyway for future reference.


----------



## RobD (Feb 25, 2012)

New member, first post, hope I've posted this correctly. 
I've had this problem many times with my Autotrail Tracker. 
There is a white rocker switch on the chasis where the step engages against in the closed position. Unfortunately it's directly behind the front near side wheel so gets covered in 'muck' thrown up as a previous post mentioned. 
The switch sticks so needs a good brush with warm soapy water to free it. I have to do this maybe every six months or so. 
Of course it maybe a fuse in your case but the above remedy has always cured the problem for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

RobD said:


> New member, first post, hope I've posted this correctly.


Hi Rob and welcome to the site, your first post was bang on and giving advice instead of asking too, nice one.

Which part of yorkshire are you in? a town helps in case you ever need any local advice.

Are you related to BarryD by any chance, I sympathise if you are


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

AS said its usually the limit switch thats crudded up, its like a door courtesy light switch under a rubber cover, on my Apache the fuse is in a little carrier at the side of the engine battery, i,m going to make a mudflap to go in front of the rear wheel as the step is always filthy


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

On our Cheyenne 660, (2008), the fuse for the step is in a little box just behind and to the right of the drivers seat. There are also some little "jumpers" in there. I'm not sure what they are but they are the things that make the step come down when you unlock the door with the key fob, close it when you lock and make the exterior light come on 

It could be one of those jumpers has been dislodged by the Italian roads!

If all else fails I'd just nip it into your dealers and let them have a look. We've done that before and once or twice when it's been something quick and simple they've done it there and then for nowt!


----------



## philx (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the many replies - i'll keep you posted

I should have included a bit more detail with the initial post - We have a 2006 Autotrail Cheyenne 696G with EC200 - PSU 2007 control system. I guess I should look for the relay switch shown on the wiring diagram inside the step motor housing. The internal switch continues to operate the step and I just have to rely on my (failing) memory! Judy my wife is very happy because I haven't been able to attempted to chop her legs off by starting the engine.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

06 old shape check the fuse next to the battery its inside on X250 2007 on.


----------



## philx (Mar 2, 2011)

At long last found the micro switch under a rubber housing near the motor. After that it was a simple cleaning job.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## p garland (Jan 31, 2017)

hi my autotrail 2011 step not going in was a polly fuse fitted by me in my ec500 supplied by sargeant the best after ever


----------

